# Why do veggies make me SO hungry?



## Jennifer (Jan 15, 2008)

this is annoying cuz vegetables are 0 pts. on weight watchers, so i can eat them whenever i'm a little hungry, but don't wanna use up my points cuz i'm not THAT hungry.

veggies make me sooo hungry, it's crazy. i could be full and then i eat them and then i'm STARVING! it's different ones all the time, too.

does this happen to anyone else? is this normal?


----------



## Ricci (Jan 15, 2008)

Veggies dont really keep u full for long

Im guessing veggies are water based?


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jan 15, 2008)

It's normal. When you eat, your metabolism raises for a bit to help with digesting the food and using up the energy. Since vegetables are so low calorie and with a higher metabolism, you're going to be hungry more often. Since you're eating more often, your body doesn't have a chance to go into "survival mode" and because of that your metabolism rate won't get slower.


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *SimplyElegant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's normal. When you eat, your metabolism raises for a bit to help with digesting the food and using up the energy. Since vegetables are so low calorie and with a higher metabolism, you're going to be hungry more often. Since you're eating more often, your body doesn't have a chance to go into "survival mode" and because of that your metabolism rate won't get slower. ahhh, thanks for the explanation. i think i get it. thanks!


----------



## Nick007 (Jan 15, 2008)

Have you tried the 0 pt soups, they are pretty good, and you don't waste any points, snacking is hard on ww, a little something and you lose like 10 pts, lol. well, you know what I mean.


----------



## bellagia (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm the opposite..I can eat fruits and veggies all day and be satisfied, but I also drink alot of tea and water which makes me full too.

*just a tip I learned from a model friend, drink one or two glasses of water before your meal. It will curb your appetite so you don't feel as hungry when you're done with your meal.*


----------



## Karren (Jan 15, 2008)

Guiss that's why I don't eat many vegetables... I'd rather not eat anything then eat something that makes me hungry... And I never get hungry after eating a big cheese burger!! Lol.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jan 16, 2008)

I think it is because you are dieting and you are hungry in general. also, because you are not used to eating many vegetables (which I assume), they do not satisfy you enough since you are used to satisfy your craving with different kinds of foods.

veggies can be filling, when you are used to eating them in large quantities. Can you eat beans, peas? these are more filling.

I don't believe that your metabolism rate goes significantly higher from eating, and that this rate is higher than calories from veggies. If it was true, all vegetarians would look really skinny




which is not the case, you should see my brother who is vegetarian and he is really fat


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jan 16, 2008)

It doesn't get a lot higher but it does raise it a little and even if it stayed the same, veggies still get burned off pretty fast.


----------



## LittleMissLilo (Jan 16, 2008)

How is WW by the way? Does it help? And have you seen results? I want to try a new diet plan out but I'm always cautious of programs like weight watchers.


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Nick007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Have you tried the 0 pt soups, they are pretty good, and you don't waste any points, snacking is hard on ww, a little something and you lose like 10 pts, lol. well, you know what I mean. i hate those soups!! too much celery in it (at least to me) and i hate celery!

Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think it is because you are dieting and you are hungry in general. also, because you are not used to eating many vegetables (which I assume), they do not satisfy you enough since you are used to satisfy your craving with different kinds of foods.veggies can be filling, when you are used to eating them in large quantities. Can you eat beans, peas? these are more filling.

I don't believe that your metabolism rate goes significantly higher from eating, and that this rate is higher than calories from veggies. If it was true, all vegetarians would look really skinny




which is not the case, you should see my brother who is vegetarian and he is really fat





i really don't get hungry. it's so weird. i have to force myself to eat. the veggies i eat are a mix of beans, peas, carrots, and corns.

Originally Posted by *SimplyElegant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It doesn't get a lot higher but it does raise it a little and even if it stayed the same, veggies still get burned off pretty fast. i really don't get hungry. it's so weird. i doubt it's that. i read online that it wasn't true, but who knows?


----------



## gracey_x (Jan 16, 2008)

Have you tried eating little serves of wholemeal foods such as breads or pasta? Even when your not hungry little amounts of these foods are quite filling. Are you eating the same vegies everday? Maybe different vegies each day would make you feel satisfied; you may not feel hungry as you are used to the same vegies all the time?

take care

x


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *gracey_x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Have you tried eating little serves of wholemeal foods such as breads or pasta? Even when your not hungry little amounts of these foods are quite filling. Are you eating the same vegies everday? Maybe different vegies each day would make you feel satisfied; you may not feel hungry as you are used to the same vegies all the time?
take care

x

i don't think so cuz i eat basically the same foods all the time and i really love these vegetables. i should try eating some weight watchers bread to fill me up. thanks!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jan 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

i really don't get hungry. it's so weird. i have to force myself to eat. the veggies i eat are a mix of beans, peas, carrots, and corns.

wait, so you don't get hungry, and then you eat veggies and they make you hungry?


----------



## shel3811 (Jan 16, 2008)

me to they make me so hungry

well actually they make me wanna eat even more, especially if you go out eating with one.


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wait, so you don't get hungry, and then you eat veggies and they make you hungry?



yeah! i'll eat them when i need a little snack or just to get my servings in for the day, and then i'll get hungry after that.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jan 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i hate those soups!! too much celery in it (at least to me) and i hate celery!


i really don't get hungry. it's so weird. i have to force myself to eat. the veggies i eat are a mix of beans, peas, carrots, and corns.

i really don't get hungry. it's so weird. i doubt it's that. i read online that it wasn't true, but who knows?

It was something my professor said in class. Just that it raises temporarily to use up the energy.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jan 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *bellagia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm the opposite..I can eat fruits and veggies all day and be satisfied, but I also drink alot of tea and water which makes me full too. 
*just a tip I learned from a model friend, drink one or two glasses of water before your meal. It will curb your appetite so you don't feel as hungry when you're done with your meal.*

i'm the same way!


----------



## farris2 (Jan 19, 2008)

When that happens to me,I eat some almonds for protein or a bowl of weight control oatmeal...its really good.


----------

